# How to find an apprenticeship



## festivusforme (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm looking to switch careers from marketing to pastry and have decided that an apprenticeship would be best for my situation (as I already have enough debt from student loans). I don't need a formal program or anything (I also couldn't find one in Portland, OR), I am just looking to learn and get experience. How should I approach this? Is there a certain protocol, or expectations?

I've thought about just offering to come in on weekends and work for free. But I don't know if that would be helpful enough. Advice anyone?


----------



## jtobin625 (Dec 16, 2008)

Find a business with a good name and reputation and volunteer to help them out on nights and weekends. You had the answer all along.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Is there many pastry chefs in Portland ????????


----------



## whoswho (Oct 15, 2009)

There are a few, I dont know them personally, just by reputation.

very famous spot is VooDoo doughnuts, some of their work is...odd, but a good starting point if you're just starting out


----------

